

“Don’t Move to Vancouver”: Why I Changed My Mind After 6 Months - notastartup
http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:cWVAfdoXLvgJ:www.anabellebf.com/dont-move-to-vancouver-why-i-changed-my-mind-after-6-months/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk

======
notastartup
I lived here for 19 years and she hits every point perfectly. What the fuck am
I still doing here?

